# Last minute STL herf



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

When: Monday December 01, 3:00PM until the last man is standing.

Where: Top Hat Tobacco (Kirkwood, MO) (Venue is up for discussion if someone has suggestions)

Who:TBD at least myself and Cary(Prozac_Puros)

PM or email me for location details or with any other questions.
email - tlael at hunter dot com

Also, please invite or PM any that I may have missed.

Thanks!


Hope y'all can make it.


Tim


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm working Monday, unfortunately.

Bob (O'Fallon, MO)


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> I'm working Monday, unfortunately.
> 
> Bob (O'Fallon, MO)


Hey Bob! Long time no chat...... Happy Turkey Day!

We'll be around into the evening if that helps any... I work too, but am sneaking out early!


----------

